# 8v with gt2876



## archer8 (Dec 12, 2011)

i've got a rebuilt gt2876 turbo laying around and wondering if anybodys seen or used a manifold to run this turbo on an 8v???


----------



## archer8 (Dec 12, 2011)

Also anybody else run this turbo on an aba and have any thoughts or opinions about it?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

SPA turbo has manifolds


----------



## archer8 (Dec 12, 2011)

Prof315 said:


> SPA turbo has manifolds


Sweet! Thanks


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

NP And while I haven't ever run a 2876r on an ABA it should work fairly well. Do you have a specific power goal?


----------



## archer8 (Dec 12, 2011)

Prof315 said:


> NP And while I haven't ever run a 2876r on an ABA it should work fairly well. Do you have a specific power goal?


Not really, it's for my mk1 build. I was mainly looking at something that would spool fast for such a small car


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

That turbo is generally known as a bad mismatch of turbine/compressor sizes; hence it's known to surge pretty badly.

On an 8V build like this, I see no reason to go bigger than a gt2860 variant.

My 2 cents.

That said; you already have the thing, you might as well run it!


----------



## archer8 (Dec 12, 2011)

Rod Ratio said:


> That turbo is generally known as a bad mismatch of turbine/compressor sizes; hence it's known to surge pretty badly.
> 
> On an 8V build like this, I see no reason to go bigger than a gt2860 variant.
> 
> ...


there's no way to help prevent surge with it? i guess i'll have to run it and see what happens. i'm kinda hoping to get it running by june for scooters gtg up here in wi so i kinda threw the 16v hybrid swap out the window this winter in hopes to get it running by then


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

If I had it in my hands I'd run it.

The surging is known on 1.8T's. It might not surge on the 8V. Either way, it'll still be a potent combination. :thumbup:


----------



## archer8 (Dec 12, 2011)

ya i plan on running it, not really sure how much power i'll be able to get out of it. hopefully over 200whp...


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

archer8 said:


> ya i plan on running it, not really sure how much power i'll be able to get out of it. hopefully over 200whp...


Should not be a problem especially with decent engine management.


----------



## archer8 (Dec 12, 2011)

Any idea how much boost this turbo can handle roughly?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

archer8 said:


> Any idea how much boost this turbo can handle roughly?


You should be good to 25+psi on any 8V but as mentioned in other posts it'll probably surge at higher boost levels.


----------



## archer8 (Dec 12, 2011)

haha no worries there then! i don't really have plans on running it anywhere near 25 psi on a mostly stock motor


----------



## archer8 (Dec 12, 2011)

I think I'm just planning on running c2 software with the build, first turbo build trying to keep things simple...for now  I also may be in the market for an obd1 aba crank or other forged internals


----------



## archer8 (Dec 12, 2011)

So I've been doing some research and I think I'm gonna weld up my own tubular manifold. Not sure if its really a huge performance gain but I think it'll be sweet having a custom manifold and I enjoy the satisfaction of building your own stuff so ill give it a try


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

We are building a 8V manifold if you are looking for tubular :thumbup:


----------



## archer8 (Dec 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> We are building a 8V manifold if you are looking for tubular :thumbup:


Price? Stainless? I might be interested depending the price. Kinda want to give my go at a little tig welding project tho


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Ballpark around 700ish. All we use is stainless. Life time warranty, back purged, smooth ported

8v Collector on the right 










Our 18T manifold for an example


----------



## archer8 (Dec 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Ballpark around 700ish. All we use is stainless. Life time warranty, back purged, smooth ported
> 
> 8v Collector on te right
> 
> ...


That is like a work of art
700 is a little deep for my pocketbook right now...:banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

If you change your mind we will have one soon


----------



## archer8 (Dec 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> If you change your mind we will have one soon


Alright will do! I peeked at your website and might be in the market for a few other things in the near future tho


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

archer8 said:


> Alright will do! I peeked at your website and might be in the market for a few other things in the near future tho


Still lots to add so if you dont see something let me know. We specialize in forced induction


----------



## archer8 (Dec 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Still lots to add so if you dont see something let me know. We specialize in forced induction


Alright, ya I still need quite a bit of stuff for my mk1 aba turbo build


----------



## Fabriccio (May 30, 2010)

watching for my aba build.


----------



## Fabriccio (May 30, 2010)

what manifold would be best for the 8v to a gt28rs?


----------



## archer8 (Dec 12, 2011)

Not to jack my own thread but this is all going in my mk1 and I was wondering how much boost the fuel pump could handle before I'd need an inline pump


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

hey bro, you can buy the parts and have a shop weld it for you .. 

its much ,much cheaper and performs great ! 

heres mine 

 
 


i spent about 170 bucks for everything! :thumbup: stainless steel!!!!!


----------



## archer8 (Dec 12, 2011)

BR_337 said:


> hey bro, you can buy the parts and have a shop weld it for you ..
> 
> its much ,much cheaper and performs great !
> 
> i spent about 170 bucks for everything! :thumbup: stainless steel!!!!!


 That looks pretty good, I also have access to a tig welder now so I can do it myself


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

archer8 said:


> That looks pretty good, I also have access to a tig welder now so I can do it myself


 perfect!! :thumbup: 

make sure you buy sch 10 1.25" or 1.5" for your piping 

do you know where to buy it ? 

good lick with the build and keep posting here so I can follow


----------



## archer8 (Dec 12, 2011)

BR_337 said:


> perfect!! :thumbup:
> 
> make sure you buy sch 10 1.25" or 1.5" for your piping
> 
> ...


 I know where to order it and ill try to post updates in here but I'll be updating my build thread more often. I'm pulling the motor out of my mk3 once I finish the bay. Fully ported and polished with oversized valves and a cam with my aeg mani for now til I can buyor make a short runner


----------



## archer8 (Dec 12, 2011)

Well it appears my short block is going to be getting bored over to 83.5mm with forged internals, can't wait til I get a turbo on this motor it's gonna rip


----------

